# Homeopathic medicine for budgies



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello All;

Before all short summary: My budgies(both male) sexually so active last july they got 3 shot of lupron injection cause one of them can not use his left leg because of enlargment testical. After injections his foot get better and now he can use it normally. But last two days not so much but several times he up his left foot again. So I asked a vet what should we do. (but not our usual vet asked another one to get another opinion) she also avian vet. 

She said that She does not reccomend the lupron injections so much. at least in one year they got 6 shots already. She recommended us homeopathic medicines. these kind of medicines are not harmfull ( according to her I dont have any idea).
She said if we try it we can get succefull results. She also said they tried on birds and another animals these treatment so many times and got succesfull results. 

So I just want to ask if it's good idea. I have this medicine and will give my budgie just 2 drops oral two times a day. I read some articals about that but not real stories. So I'm little bit concerned. 

Is there someone to have an idea about homeopathy ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello agan;

I read about these kind of 'medicines' all night so I think this is a complete nonsense. So I wont use it. But in any case I really want to hear if any one uses it, just curiosity.

By the way the name of 'medicine' is pulsatilla the vet said. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*From what I'm reading about that particular drug, I wouldn't risk using it with my budgies.
The link below indicates that it is likely unsafe for humans...

WebMD*


----------



## Dudusthebudgie (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello FaeryBee ;

I totaly agree with you. I read same page. I did not use it. 

we are still contacting with our usual vet and she adviced to use melox for a while to see progress and my boy is already getting better. 

Thanks for the opinion.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome and I'm so glad to hear your boy is improving!*


----------

